# Shipping from Ireland



## stoorob (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a good and reliable shipping company from the Republic or Ireland? Although we're from Scotland I'm currently working in Cork and most of our belongings are here, so makes sense to ship from here too.

We don't have a lot to take (keeping a house in Scotland and will be able to store some non-essential in the loft) maybe 1-2 cbm (not much really, just extra clothes and electrical stuff)

Thanks,

Stu


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You may also want to check out the different airlines for some like BOAC, Singapore or Qantas etc. may offer special extra allowances for when immigrating and you could find most of what you want to bring could be fitted in.
But other than that, it could be just checking with agents and you may find they could have minimal charges and so what with airline allowance it may be just as cheap to use the post or someone like Excess Baggage Worldwide - Shipping Excess baggage and Excess Luggage Worldwide - Instant Free online quote
There are a few companies that work in the smaller load market for travellers so do a google on something like Travellers Shipping and you may find some marginal cost improvement.


----------

